# Shredded Money & Black Mangrove Plater My 1st Turning



## bruce119 (Jul 15, 2009)

The Black Mangrove Plater with a natural edge 7-1/2" is the first thing I made other than a pen with my new 12 x 20 jet lathe. And as to my style I did a Shredded Money plater 8-1/2" it came out real nice. The mold I used was a tin cake mold.


 

  

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## bgibb42 (Jul 15, 2009)

They both look great!  I love the money platter.  Just out of curiosity, where do you get the shredded money, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## titan2 (Jul 15, 2009)

bgibb42 said:


> They both look great! I love the money platter. Just out of curiosity, where do you get the shredded money, if you don't mind my asking.


 
If you're ready to drop some coin......

Here's the link:  http://www.moneyfactory.gov/store/section.cfm/73/435



Barney


----------



## hewunch (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice Bruce!! The black Mangrove looks like an owl from the side.


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

They both look great but my favorite is the Black Mangrove!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 15, 2009)

looks very nice - i really like the shredded money


----------



## fiferb (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome! Very nice on both, Bruce.


----------



## mickr (Jul 16, 2009)

gotta go with the mango..good stuff


----------



## mickr (Jul 16, 2009)

oops I wrote mango..I meant Mangrove..sorry about the early morning senility


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 16, 2009)

Bruce,
The Black Mangrove platter came out terrific.  I love that stuff, and you don't see it very often.  The shredded money platter is pretty cool too.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jul 18, 2009)

I've got more of the shredded stuff, if you want more. I would even send you some whole bills if you make a mold for me.

Laurie


----------



## johncrane (Jul 18, 2009)

Good one Bruce!:biggrin:


----------

